# شرح لأنظمة الإتصالات ......



## محمد القداح (25 أغسطس 2010)

كتاب جميل يشرح الإرسال التماثلي والرقمي
وكيفية إنتشار الوجات الكهرومغناطيسيه وانظمة الميكروويف والأقمار الصناعيه ...



أتمني أن يعجبكم .........


----------



## almjalat (30 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا لك على هذة الكتب ونرجو المزيد*


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير ......*


----------



## albarie (27 مارس 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## kemo_tweety (4 أبريل 2011)

_مشكوووووووووووووور_


----------



## eng-sawsan (4 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------

